# Don Francisco still causing Major Damage!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:brick:I didn't see this coming. Lew CRUSHED me with-

2- Don Francisco robusto (double-wrapped maduro w/ corojo)
1- Don Francisco robusto (maduro)
1- Don Francisco Bohemio (corojo)
1- OpusX No.4
1- Anejo #50
1- Casa Fuente
1- Padron 40th anniversary
1- Padron 80th anniversary

This was waaaay too generous of you bro. I greatly appreciate the smokes and can't wait to burn one of these DF's soon! Thank you!!!:biggrin:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Man, Lew is on a mission of destruction. Nice job.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

wow... a great hit on a deserving BOTL for sure. That is the first Casa Fuente i have ever scene! That corojo DF looks aweful tasty!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Quick correction: 2 of those "maduros" are actually Double Wrapped Maduro with Corojo, look closer. Thanks for the Profile Lists, lol.
Enjoy :helloooo:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Quick correction: 2 of those "maduros" are actually Double Wrapped Maduro with Corojo, look closer. Thanks for the Profile Lists, lol.
> Enjoy :helloooo:


Cool, gonna correct that. Thanks again Lew


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

wow
he blew your block up with those stogies
nice hit man


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have never heard of the DF cigars. Where can I get my hands on some ?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Lew is running WILD! 

NICE HIT!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!A most deserving bro!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job Lew!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

jesus lew you bomb people with casa fuentes and padrons!?

i dont wanna talk to you anymore lol


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> jesus lew you bomb people with casa fuentes and padrons!?
> 
> i dont wanna talk to you anymore lol


They're just cigars, and I prefer Don Francisco's anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> I have never heard of the DF cigars. Where can I get my hands on some ?


Here ya go Jon- www.DonFranciscoCigars.com


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! That's an INSANE HIT!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Kaboom


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Great smokes don Fransisco is smacking people like crazy here


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good smacking right there. Well deserved David. I would have trouble choosing which one to light up first. Nice job Lew.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

Sweet hit! Nice job Lew!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet hit Lew, David is one deserving brother.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn, he is on a mission for sure...great hit!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thats a sick hit! Nice one don!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit Don!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Major hit-Sweet smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great selection


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit Lew... you are a Monster Sir...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

CRUSHED is right. 

Great job, Lew, on smacking down one of the biggest smackers we've got!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Lew, man!! This is realy a$$ whooping what you are doing!! 

Wel, David is the right man to do it on!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome blast again!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

holy smokes !!! those are rad


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Well planed to a deserving BOTL.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nicely done Lew.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

that hit in the megaton range. The Casa looks great. Those DF's look good to Id like to get my hands on some of those. Hope they ship to APO's.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

ytford said:


> that hit in the megaton range. The Casa looks great. Those DF's look good to Id like to get my hands on some of those. Hope they ship to APO's.


We do. That's how Lt. Cairns got his and that goes for cboor001 as well. APO's, not a problem!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

KaiSQ said:


> Man, Lew is on a mission of destruction. Nice job.


He sure is!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Well done Lew. Well deserved as I have said before. Enjoy


----------

